# GX240 turned to GX270....?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what the differences are on the internals of the Honda GX240 and GX270 engines (what gets the 30cc difference? I read on line that they have the same bore and stroke)?
I'm rebuilding two of them and I started to wonder if turning a GX240 to a GX270 is doable (at a reasonable cost ) and if so, what would need to be done to achieve the proper results?

Thanks.

:blowerhug:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

270 
77 X 58 mm (3.0 x 2.3 in)

240
73 X 58 mm (2.9 x 2.3 in)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> 270
> 77 X 58 mm (3.0 x 2.3 in)
> 
> 240
> 73 X 58 mm (2.9 x 2.3 in)


Thanks.

I guess the only way would be boring the cylinder, installing a 77mm cast Iron sleeve and installing a GX270 piston and rings (among maybe a few minor components...). Basically need a GX270 cylinder

If that’s the case, it is not happening.... 

lain:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Does anyone know what the differences are on the internals of the Honda GX240 and GX270 engines (what gets the 30cc difference? I read on line that they have the same bore and stroke)?
> I'm rebuilding two of them and I started to wonder if turning a GX240 to a GX270 is doable (at a reasonable cost ) and if so, what would need to be done to achieve the proper results?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


could you get a little bit more power by re-jetting or would that make it too rich? I have both a 828 and a 928 and can't tell any noticeable difference in their performance. people have asked me and i don't know what to tell them other than the 928 has one more horse. i just don't notice any difference. 

have you? a 828 with an impeller kit would outperform a 928 without one. also am thinking about re=jetting after reading 500 posts on that subject.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> could you get a little bit more power by re-jetting or would that make it too rich? I have both a 828 and a 928 and can't tell any noticeable difference in their performance. people have asked me and i don't know what to tell them other than the 928 has one more horse. i just don't notice any difference.
> 
> have you? a 828 with an impeller kit would outperform a 928 without one. also am thinking about re=jetting after reading 500 posts on that subject.


The engines will get a few upgrades while apart. Re-jetting will likely give it a bit more power.

I've never run them side by side. I may have to do that next season.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> The engines will get a few upgrades while apart. Re-jetting will likely give it a bit more power.
> 
> I've never run them side by side. I may have to do that next season.


by upgrades , what are you talking about? I am always trying to learn more about these Honda's.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> by upgrades , what are you talking about? I am always trying to learn more about these Honda's.


I realized that a GX270 cylinder is only $75, so I may just upgrade them and try to sell the GX240 cylinders......

By upgrades I mean that they may get GX270 cylinder, rod, piston and rings, GX340/390 carburetor and insulator, HSS928ATD charging coil and 12V starter..... We'll see how it goes.....

:blowerhug:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Ran across this Honda engine on Craigslist this morning. Even has electric start. Might be worth a look for $125

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-8hp-snowblower-motor/6554531142.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess the only way would be boring the cylinder, installing a 77mm cast Iron sleeve and installing a GX270 piston and rings (among maybe a few minor components...). Basically need a GX270 cylinder
> 
> ...


i have a couple good motors with good compression. I'll ship for $1000. :wink2:

in a couple years i will be making a trip to my old stomping grounds in Massachusetts and would like to stop by. when that happens I would be glad to bring some parts out ( and maybe a bucket that needs work ) in exchange for some tips and tricks you can impart on this neophyte.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Ran across this Honda engine on Craigslist this morning. Even has electric start. Might be worth a look for $125
> 
> https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-8hp-snowblower-motor/6554531142.html


It's no longer available....someone must have bought it.... :devil:

:blowerhug:


----------

